# squirrel with a bow (pics)



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

i shot this squihttp://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=317682&id=100000730182854rrel with my bow this week its pretty bloody


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

heres the entry hole with a muzzy


----------



## Shotgunhunter (Sep 21, 2009)

AWESOME! How far away was it when you shot it?


----------



## JD252438 (Feb 3, 2010)

he was about 20 -25 yards


----------



## Spike Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice! I have been thinking about taking an extra quiver of arrows with me there are so many squirrels in my woods this year.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Nailed this one with a Judo Point


----------



## fishy98 (Oct 25, 2010)

nice kill dude still trying to get mine.


----------



## neeso1aj (Aug 23, 2006)

This guy was eating off my clover 2 yards off the base of my tree.


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

1987...worked all night...sitting by a tree...male squirrel has me pegged...barks for an hour and a half...I finally have had enough and WHACK him!! I lose an arrow and broadhead but feel exhaulted!! I go home and am sitting by the sliding doors to the deck and see another squirrel raiding the bird feeder...grab the pump-up BB gun and WHACK...now I have 2 for the kettle!! I'm not real fond of squirrel but those tasted just fine!!


----------



## Turn N Burn (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice shooting ill stick with my .22


----------

